# Business structure via Ras al Kaimah



## HeinrichBauer (Feb 3, 2013)

I want to setup a business structure for some offshore international trading with Ras al Kaimah as a hub.

How true is it that you are really free in Ras al Kaimah regarding trading, taxes and bookkeeping?

Can you just open an IBC, trade from there, make a profit in Ras al Kaimah , and just take the money out of the account without any bookkeeping, any paperwork obligations etc.? No questions asked by nobody?
(I know about the forbidden goods like weapons and porn, I am not in that business at all, just some trading of regular products that will never set a foot on Dubai soil)

Sounds to good to be true, is it in practice exactly like that?

Heinrich


----------

